# passing a nail and hair test.



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 2, 2010)

So a lot of places around here are doing this now, because of the popularity in body cleanses and fake urine tests. I am wondering is there any way to pass those... AND in order to pass one, how long do you have to stop smoking before hand? 

One last thing, I don't smoke, I'm the grower with the green thumb, lol, but hubby smokes, and he smokes around me all the time. Is that going to make enough in my system to fail a ua?

Just wondering out of my own curiosity. :0)
thanks


----------



## smotpoker (Mar 3, 2010)

Nail and hair tests will be positive for as long as that hair or nail has been growing out of your body with THC in your bloodstream. If you smoked chronically 2 yrs ago and you have long hair your hair test will still show +. 

If you were to wait until your bloodstream was completely clean of all traces of the drug, shave your head and then let it grow out again it would then be clean. 

I'm not sure if I've made that overly complicated but if so someone else may be able to give a little better explanation of it all here.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Mar 3, 2010)

I worked for GM a while back and they do a hair analysis test. After I heard of this I did a little research, it didn't really affect me then cause I wasn't smoking. But from what I read it is possible for them to go back up to 7 years, legally though (and this may be dependent on state) it was only 6 months back. Don't bother shaving your head to get around it, they will take hair from any spot. There were a few guys that shaved their head, they just took a sample from their under arms.

Other craziness is this mouth swab thing, I don't know too much about it but a buddy of mine says that the swab only picks up the last 72 hours of any use. So he only gets blazed on Friday nights.


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 3, 2010)

7 years that is crazyness. 

Soooo if he wanted to get a job that requires a nail and hair test he'd have to quit 6 months prior? or  7 years?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 3, 2010)

They can take hair from corpses to determine the cause of death (poisoning for example) literally years and years after. It is very accurate and a dependable way to determine previous drug use. Here's a solid link:

hxxp://www.ipassedmydrugtest.com/hair_drug_test_faq.asp


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea they can test for many thing with the hair and nail test and like they said it can last up to 7 years. You can't beat it, the only real savior is that it's pricey but to big corps. it means nothing to them to spend the extra cash for it. 

And unless you have been sitting In super boxed out cars or rooms while your husband smokes, you won't fail a U-test from the occasional 2nd hand inhale. If your worried just drink some water everyday and if their was any tiny fraction of a trace it will be flushed out.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Mar 3, 2010)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> 7 years that is crazyness.
> 
> Soooo if he wanted to get a job that requires a nail and hair test he'd have to quit 6 months prior? or  7 years?



In Michigan at the time 6 months back was the legal length of time. This length of time will vary according to state. As for the 7 years, they have the means and technology, if you will, to go back that far, however it may not be  legal to trace back that far for a pre-employment test.


----------

